# Customer / Client Terminology



## dakotaskustoms (Mar 20, 2007)

What do you call them? Customers or Clients?


----------



## countryboy1365 (Oct 7, 2010)

I use client for the simple reason I have a few accounts that are more then snow removal they are year round contracts. I think of a customer as a one time deal. If i got flagged down to do a drive or a lot i would consider them a customer. Client to me seems like more of a long term deal. JMO


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I dont agree with country boy, I think the opposite. I call them customers cause I think of customers being cared for more then clients, if that makes sense. In other words, I look at customers as being a bigger part of business then being "just a client." I think of the term "client" as more of a legal/official term. Like in a court,doctor, dentist ect. JMO 

For day to day, paperwork, general naming I use the term Customer.


----------



## HALH VT (Nov 14, 2003)

I have been known to call them ******g ******es


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

JGD Handyman;1453230 said:


> I dont agree with country boy, I think the opposite. I call them customers cause I think of customers being cared for more then clients, if that makes sense. In other words, I look at customers as being a bigger part of business then being "just a client." I think of the term "client" as more of a legal/official term. Like in a court,doctor, dentist ect. JMO
> 
> For day to day, paperwork, general naming I use the term Customer.


I agree, To me a customer is someone I deal with all the time if I see them in the store or gas station I say hi to a client is not as personal.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

I call them both.


----------

